# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Defiance in Phlan [IC]

## John Cribati

OOC Thread

Madame Freona is a stout and officious halfling who runs her establishment with her five daughters. She has thus far proven an excellent hostess.

It's packed for the evening meal. A wiry- and oddly strong- halfling maid is running about taking orders, bringing food, and wiping up spills. You're not entirely sure how she keeps the blue kerchief on her head. Must be halfling knotwork.

As you arrive, most of the tables are full to capacity, but there are a few spots where one or two can slip in, if you don't mind dealing with strangers.

At one table, an elf dines alone. She looks out of place- both as an elf and as a patron of a nice establishment like this- wearing leather armor dirty with sweat, grime, and the stains of moving through vegetation. More in-line with the image of an elf, though, is the fine-looking bow of strange, purple-hued wood strung across her back.

At the second table, Two older human women sit with a Tortle, but they seem to be spending more time looking around the room than chatting with each other.

At the third are an older human man and dwarven woman, both dressed in fine clothes.

A pale-scaled dragonborn woman dines alone at the fourth table. She looks around nervously as she eats, startling at every sound.

A half-elf man is by himself at table 5, playing with his food with a grumpy expression on his face. He jots notes in a small book.

The only empty seat at the bar is in the corner, directly next to three halflings dressed in bright motley colors. They talk loudly, but in a language that is unrecognizable.

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie
Yoggie still getting used to these kind of social encounters, start looking around the room awkwardly trying to make mental note of these unknow individuals. Yoggie tries to identify the halfling language, he is not as well versed in halfling language, but his curiosity is peaked.

He then turn to the widows and start talking slowly with his calming raspy voice, as he usually does *"Esma...Eve... have you two ever... traveled across the world...toward west?"* he makes a pause thinking - while serving a bit of hot steamy chamomile tea for the three of them - about interesting places that he would probably go *"Maybe to a big city... central of cuture and knowledge like ...waterdeep... neverwinter... candlekeep?"*

----------


## GreenDragonPage

*Kolivar* 

Kolivar looks around the establishment and immediately notices the half-elf and the elf. Sizing both up, the blond haired elf decides the elf is too road weary and the half-elf too grumpy. Neither would enjoy the bard's company. _"Mayhaps,"_ thinks Kolivar, _"The finely dressed dwarf and human would?"_  The elf pulls his shirt taught and gives it a few pats to ensure any dust or dirt from outside are safely upon the floor. He then meanders, coolly, over to the finely dressed gentleman and lady. *"Greetings and salutations,"* interjects the bard, *"My name is Kolivar Bolivar. To my people in the west, I am often called Whhhhhindsooooong."* Kolivar inwardly smiles, he had been practicing how best to say "Windsong" for a while now. He felt giving it a long breezy "wh" sound and a melodic "o" sound would emphasize the bard's theatrical nature. *"I come from a find house of elves. Your dress and mannerisms mark you as people of culture. Perhaps I could join you?"* 

*Spoiler: Persuasion* 
Show

If I could, I would add a persuasion roll to see if Kolivar could sway the Dwarf and Human to allowing him to join them - (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## John Cribati

> He then turn to the 1widows and start talking slowly with his calming raspy voice, as he usually does *"Esma...Eve... have you two ever... traveled across the world...toward west?"* he makes a pause thinking - while serving a bit of hot steamy chamomile tea for the three of them - about interesting places that he would probably go *"Maybe to a big city... central of cuture and knowledge like ...waterdeep... neverwinter... candlekeep?"*


"Oh, yes," Esma says, rubbing idly at the necklace she wears. "Emil took me to spend a week in Neverwinter for our tenth anniversary. I swear a dip in that warm water kept my bones strong an extra twenty years!" She laughs at her own joke, and it fades into a soft hum of sad nostalgia. 





> *"Greetings and salutations,"* interjects the bard, *"My name is Kolivar Bolivar. To my people in the west, I am often called Whhhhhindsooooong."* Kolivar inwardly smiles, he had been practicing how best to say "Windsong" for a while now. He felt giving it a long breezy "wh" sound and a melodic "o" sound would emphasize the bard's theatrical nature. *"I come from a find house of elves. Your dress and mannerisms mark you as people of culture. Perhaps I could join you?"*


The man addresses you first. While I appreciate the compliment, Sir Bolivar, our current dealings would not facilitate the inclusion of a third. I would have to kindly ask you-

"What he means," the dwarf interrupts, "is that what we're sayin' ain't for your ears. Scram."

----------


## GreenDragonPage

*Kolivar*

The bard's eyebrow raised up in curious interest - _What could they be discussing? Romance? Treasure? Political intrigue!? I want to know! I want to know! Imagine the stories that could come from their secretive machinations!_ But... Then Kolivar thought better of pressing the two. He was a guest in their town after all. No sense ruffling feathers... *Yet*. With a fainthearted smile, the Bard replies,* "Very well. I shall take my leave."* 

The blond singer, musician, poet and artist extraordinaire then meanders over to table 5 and takes a seat across from the half-elf. In elven, Kolivar softly comments, *<These non-elves can be so rude sometimes, do you not agree?>*

*Spoiler: Eyebrow*
Show

----------


## John Cribati

> In elven, Kolivar softly comments, *<These non-elves can be so rude sometimes, do you not agree?>*


The man scoffs, and doesnt even look up from his notes. _<Dont I know it, cousin. The summers I spent among the human side of my family were the least private, if admittedly the most fun. Im Schuyler, by the way.>_He absentmindedly offers the hand he isnt using to write._<And if you have yet to order, may I suggest you stay far away from the Quivering Greens Salad. They used far too much safflower oil in the dressing, and it overpowers practically everything else.>_

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah enters the establishment.  Seeing that there were only a few places to sit, and all with others, she chose the people that looked like they'd be the least, well, bothersome?  To sit with...

 The elf?  Well, she looked out-of-place... like Ainigmah did.  Maybe!

 The half-elf?  No, he looked like he'd just start complaining about anything and everything.  _Pfaugh!_

 The Tortle was familiar... had she seen him before?  She could have sworn she had... Maybe not the women, but definitely the Tortle.

 The halflings looked inoffensive enough.

 The dwarf and the man seemed like they might look at Ainigmah, but she was used to getting looks every now and again.

 With a soft nod and a whispered, "Hey, you." as she passes the Tortle, Ainigmah makes her way to sit by the... _elven woman_!  Her travelled look makes her out to be a kindred spirit, of a sort.  Sure, Ainigmah's travel was mostly on caravans, on the back of one mule that bore her to a temple of Helm, and on a few boats, but she knew travel.  Maybe not as much as this woman, but she knew travel.

 But first...  *"Well met."* Her speech is confident.  Affable.  *"Is anyone else sitting here?"* She gestures to an open seat.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Soga*

Another newcomer walking in may catch some by slight surprise, as his ilk are generally less well-traveled than most so-called civilized races. Clad in sturdy traveling clothes of earthen colors crudely modified to fit someone with tail and tall headcrest, he also wears number of bony amulets and knick-knacks on leather cords about his person. His bright yellow eyes flitting curiously from one person to the next, the blue-skinned lizardman opens his mouth for loud greeting...right before closing it again with almost audible _clack_.

Wait, no, stop. This is how it went wrong last time. Better to be a _bit_ more careful here: some people start brawls for no good reason, and he really can't afford to get tossed out here!

Looking at the bustle of the packed tavern, the lizardfolk warrior seems to have slight trouble deciding on whose privacy to intrude upon. He has to go and bother somebody to get some food ordered, that seems pretty certain, but many of these people seem to not really have anything to do with him. What would he speak about with fancy or bookish people? There would be no icebreakers at all! Maybe it is best to just go with the obvious sometimes.

Walking up to the table of nervous-looking dragonborn woman, the young warrior tilts his head curiously before addressing the pale-scaled woman in Draconic. <"Any particular reason you seem so jumpy, lady? Not that it is my business really, but I was hoping to get a meal and was thinking about bothering you for seat at this table... it is getting bit full in here"> he pointed out, sticking his hand out for a handshake. People do that around here, right?

----------


## John Cribati

> *"Well met."* Her speech is confident.  Affable.  *"Is anyone else sitting here?"* She gestures to an open seat.


There is now, I guess. Long as you can be civil.




> *Soga*
> 
> 
> <"Any particular reason you seem so jumpy, lady? Not that it is my business really, but I was hoping to get a meal and was thinking about bothering you for seat at this table... it is getting bit full in here">


She visibly calms at the sound of her language, but she is still on-guard as she returns the handshake. <My welcome to the area has been less than stellar so far.  Still, it is a pleasure to meet you, Little Cousin. I go by Halda.>>

----------


## Grim ranger

*Soga*

Nodding slowly at that, the lizardfolk shakes her hand firmly before going on to take a seat, tail curling idly around the legs of his chair. <"Soga. And is it that bad around here, for those of dragon's blood? I know many stare as I travel, but I haven't gotten too nervous yet. Then again, I thrive in challenging environment: I aim to be the strongest warrior in all the land, after all!"> he boasts with a slight grin before growing more serious again. <"I have been traveling through the area, and heard rumors that there might be some work afoot here...">

----------


## John Cribati

<Oh, let me not mislead you. I am not looked down upon. In fact, certain characters have thought _too_ highly of me, assuming my draconic heritage means I am carrying riches untold. And because I am on the slimmer side, they assume I am not strong enough to protect myself. Ive had to _correct_> her teeth ice over and a small puff of frost escapes her mouth as she speaks the word <such assumptions on several occasions, as of late.>>

----------


## Bansheexero

*Xamyra*

A lithe, blue-skinned woman walks into the tavern. While her ears and general structure clearly marks her as elven, her appearance is peculiar even for them. Aside from her unusual skin tone, her fingers are noticeably webbed. Aside from her leather armor, she is rather lightly dressed, as if she is bordering on being overheated. Her pupils are permanently dilated and somewhat misshapen. Additionally, she smells overwhelmingly like saltwater. She squints a little, uncomfortable in the light.

_Why is everything so bright and close together up here?_ Xamyra thinks to herself, somewhat missing the expansive void of her deep oceanic home. Eyeing the lizardfolk and dragonborn, she is somewhat taken aback, unused to seeing predatory creatures in such close proximity.

Finally, she sees Yoggie. Some of her family that lives closer to dry land told her about him. She had come to Phlan and sought him out to help get her situated. She approaches him slowly, taking note of the other elves in the room.

As she nears, she speaks and displays something rather startling. Her mouth is exceptionally wide, lined with rows of shark-like teeth, out of place on most elves. As she does so, she addressed the Tortle in her native Aquan, though her pronunciation exaggerates several of the deep vowels, almost sounding like moaning wails (and whales).

<"Ah, shelled one, there you are. How are things?"> Xamyra tries to nod politely to the Halfling he is with, attempting to mimic surface manner. She smiles, but reveals several dagger-like teeth. Noticing this, she covers her mouth quickly and turns away, again speaking to Yoggie. <"These people, there are so many of them and all bunched together. I have no idea how I am going to find my quarry and complete my job with all these people to swim through.">

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

*"Simpler done than said..."* Ainigmah has a seat next to the elf, and pays her little mind.  She notices the lizardfolk and attempts to hide her surprise, but relaxes when he sits next to the Dragonborn woman and they have what must be a peaceable conversation.  But, then again, there was an elf who looked even more travelled than she!

 Should a member of the serving staff pass by, Ainigmah will order a meal.  All of the drink in her presence is tempting, but she knows better... at the moment, anyways.

 As she waits, she removes a book from her bag and begins to thumb through it.  The cover is grey leather, the pages are parchment, and the script is strikingly beautiful.

*Spoiler: Out of Character - Meal Quality*
Show

 Ainigmah wants a _modest_ meal.  And, perhaps a cup of tea if there is any.

----------


## John Cribati

The Halfling barmaid is quick to clock all of the newcomers, approaching each one in turn, introducing herself as Blaizette, and taking down your meal orders. You all have some reason to follow her movements as she works the crowd, so nobody misses it when, as she passes by a table close to the kitchen entrance, a half-orc waves her over and whispers something in her ear that sends a pulse of shock through her body, very nearly causing her to drop the empty plates shes bringing back. She panics, leaving the tray of to-be-washed dishes on that table, rushing over to the woman manning the bar an older Halfling woman who shares a striking familial resemblance, who can be none other than Madame Freona herself. They have a hurried discussion, and Blaizette grabs her load of dishes and scurries back into the kitchen.

*Spoiler: Yoggie*
Show

Madame Freona scans the patronage, locking eyes with you, then making a significant glance at the empty bar stool

----------


## Grim ranger

*Soga*

He cannot help but snort at her words, grinning a bit in return. <"Really, one of dragon's blood being seen as helpless? I know they say my upbringing was sheltered, but even I know not to be that stupid"> he points out. Really, it seems preposterous to him, but who knows what all these strange people see as normal or weak? <"It must have been annoying if you have had to discipline rowdy brigands around here because of their faulty sense of self-preservation!">

Pausing in the discussion to place order for light meal for the barmaid, the lizardfolk warrior watches her curiously as she effortlessly weaves through the crowd... and frowns at the sight of her apparently getting some bad news. It is bad to pry, but something about this makes him want to do so all the same.

<"...huh, she seemed pretty shocked. It seems that meals might be delayed momentarily.">

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah looks up from her reading, doesn't even offer a curious grunt, and returns to her book...

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie



> "Oh, yes," Esma says, rubbing idly at the necklace she wears. "Emil took me to spend a week in Neverwinter for our tenth anniversary. I swear a dip in that warm water kept my bones strong an extra twenty years!" She laughs at her own joke, and it fades into a soft hum of sad nostalgia.


Yoggies laugh back at the elderly joke saying *"That sounds....like a very interesting... travel. I wish... I have the chance... to travel west someday."*. He then focus his attention to something else, as some others patrons start joining in.




> With a soft nod and a whispered, "Hey, you." as she passes the Tortle, Ainigmah makes her way to sit by the... _elven woman_!  Her travelled look makes her out to be a kindred spirit, of a sort.  Sure, Ainigmah's travel was mostly on caravans, on the back of one mule that bore her to a temple of Helm, and on a few boats, but she knew travel.  Maybe not as much as this woman, but she knew travel.


Yoggie nod back saying *"Good evening..."* he was about to ask Ainigmah to join them, but she passes by too quickly for the old turtle have time to react.




> *Xamyra*
> Finally, she sees Yoggie. Some of her family that lives closer to dry land told her about him. She had come to Phlan and sought him out to help get her situated. She approaches him slowly, taking note of the other elves in the room.
> 
> As she nears, she speaks and displays something rather startling. Her mouth is exceptionally wide, lined with rows of shark-like teeth, out of place on most elves. As she does so, she addressed the Tortle in her native Aquan, though her pronunciation exaggerates several of the deep vowels, almost sounding like moaning wails (and whales).
> 
> <"Ah, shelled one, there you are. How are things?"> Xamyra tries to nod politely to the Halfling he is with, attempting to mimic surface manner. She smiles, but reveals several dagger-like teeth. Noticing this, she covers her mouth quickly and turns away, again speaking to Yoggie. <"These people, there are so many of them and all bunched together. I have no idea how I am going to find my quarry and complete my job with all these people to swim through.">


Yoggies repplies to the Xamyra in Aquan with his raspy but kind voice* "<Good evening... master Xamyra, how is that you...are settling in Phlan?>"* he then looks towards her and his two female companion saying first in aquan *"<Would you like... to join us?>"*




> The Halfling barmaid is quick to clock all of the newcomers, approaching each one in turn, introducing herself as Blaizette, and taking down your meal orders. You all have some reason to follow her movements as she works the crowd, so nobody misses it when, as she passes by a table close to the kitchen entrance, a half-orc waves her over and whispers something in her ear that sends a pulse of shock through her body, very nearly causing her to drop the empty plates shes bringing back. She panics, leaving the tray of to-be-washed dishes on that table, rushing over to the woman manning the bar an older Halfling woman who shares a striking familial resemblance, who can be none other than Madame Freona herself. They have a hurried discussion, and Blaizette grabs her load of dishes and scurries back into the kitchen.
> 
> *Spoiler: Yoggie*
> Show
> 
> Madame Freona scans the patronage, locking eyes with you, then making a significant glance at the empty bar stool


Yoggies watch the scene in silence, trying too understand what is happening and if he should help poor Blaizette. When Madame Freona looks to Yoggie his - already very slow - hearthbeat stop for a second, but he looks back at her and start making his way towards, saying to Esma and Eve *"Excuse me... for just a second."* and then to Xamyra in Aquan* "<I will be... returning right back... so maybe I can help you.... in your job? Also, the Tea here...is quite good, reminds me of....my mother Tea. So maybe...when I return we share a cup?>"
*
He sits at the empty bar stool and starts talking politely but a little quieter than usual *"Good evening Master Freona... how can... I assist you today?*

----------


## John Cribati

Madame Freona leans in with a whisper. 

Ive just been informed that someones brought a dangerous magic item into my establishment. Were gettin together a team to deal with it, and what with you being the only magician I can trust in here, I need you to sniff out the suspects. 

Blaizette walks out of the kitchen tray laden with your various orders, but instead of heading to your tables, she opens a door into another room, then leaves without the tray or food. She approaches Ainigmah, Xamyra, Soga,  and Kolivar in turn. 

Your meals on the house tonight, provided you join the Madam in the back room over there. She wishes to speak with you.

----------


## Bansheexero

Speaking in broken Common, Xamyra responds to Blaizette. *"T-t-thankks to you. Wwwill enjoy your hhhhospitality."* She seems to struggle a bit forming softer consonants, used to speaking in harder trills. She then responds to Yoggie, far more smoothly in Aquan, <"Well, at least the surface is friendly. Of course, that lets the krakens hide among the krill, but society still seems to be marching forward. Looks like I will be joining you anyway.">

*Spoiler: Bit of Flavor*
Show

I try to imagine Aquan as how speech would function underwater, sounding similar to how dolphins and whales "speak." You wouldn't hear soft consonants as easily, despite sound travelling faster. The language would most likely consist of hard trills and extended vowel sounds, so I try to consider how this would translate into some form of accent.

----------


## Grim ranger

*Soga*

Surprise fairly plainly written on his features (difficult as they may be for some to read), the lizardfolk practically jumps up from his chair: how can be possibly resist? This sounds too interesting already!

<"Sorry, but it seems like I might be looking at some adventuring work sooner than I thought. I hope I can see you again, once this is handled...whatever it ends up being!"> he says, minding his tone to be appropriately respectful before heading off to see what the fuss is about. He did kind of push his way into her table, after all.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

_A free meal for work... with a Madame?_ Ainigmah pauses for a second.  _A_ madam_ would offer me money, at least... but, let's see what's needed._

 Ainigmah gets up from the table that she chose with a clap of her hands.  *"Nice meeting you, but duty calls me."*  With that, she heads into the back room.

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie



> Madame Freona leans in with a whisper. 
> 
> Ive just been informed that someones brought a dangerous magic item into my establishment. Were gettin together a team to deal with it, and what with you being the only magician I can trust in here, I need you to sniff out the suspects. 
> 
> Blaizette walks out of the kitchen tray laden with your various orders, but instead of heading to your tables, she opens a door into another room, then leaves without the tray or food. She approaches Ainigmah, Xamyra, Soga,  and Kolivar in turn.


Yoggie whisper back to Freona *"Oh... I see... I will get into the case..."* he then looks around seeing that Blaizette is heading he and some others to another room he finishes saying *"I just need...10 minutes in order to... cast a detection spell."*

He then heads towards the room, and start drawing some arcane symbols on the floor in the rough shape of a turtle shell and start chanting in Aquan, making some gestures with his hands while doing so. After 10 minutes - if anyone is watching Yoggie - will notice a small purple flash in his eyes for just a second.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yoggie is casting Detect Magic as a ritual.

----------


## John Cribati

When you get into the back room, the half-orc man is waiting for you. 

Terribly sorry to interrupt your meal, but this is a very, very important matter. I have tracked an powerful and dangerous magic item to this location. No, I am not sure if the specifics beyond that. As you four arrived after I did, you are the only creatures I can truly trust to find and retrieve it, by any means necessary. Or, well _maybe_ not murder, unless you absolutely have to. As we speak, the madam is finding a mage that she trusts to help us, and

Here, Yoggie walks in without preamble, clears away a spot on the floor, draws a turtle, and begins chanting.

It seems he is preparing himself. Good, good. Just sit tight and wait for his direction.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah _begins_ to ask probing questions, when Yoggie... takes the best possible course of action!

*"Would you be able to describe this thing?"* She asks.  *"I am called 'Ainigmah', by the way."*

----------


## John Cribati

Sadly I was not given details beyond dangerous and powerful. I suppose the concern of it falling into the wrong hands was more important than providing helpful information. 

He seems awfully miffed at that.

----------


## Grim ranger

Looking curiously at Yoggie as the tortle begins to work their magic, Soga taps the end of his spear rhythmically against the floor as he thinks. "Powerful and dangerous? Usually not a request most get any random people involved with, so I suppose there is bit of a rush to find...whatever it is then?" the lizardfolk guesses before continuing. "Assuming everyone here will end up helping, does this place have any suitable container for something dangerously magical?"

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah _starts_, but at Soga's words pauses and looks at the one explaining things.  Her expression says, _'Well?'_, and also, _'That's a good, if not worrisome, question...'_​.

----------


## John Cribati

Her removes an ornate box from his pack. Its etched with runes of all sorts. This receptacle is enchanted to nullify the effect of any magic item placed inside. I would hope, at least, that its size is analogous to that of the item we seek.

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie
As soon as Yoggie finishes the ritual he looks to the others saying *"I will be right back..."* he then proceeds to the main hall and start walking around taking mental notes of all items he is able to detect with his magical powers.

When he comes back he start relaying to his newfound companions *"Well... I was able to detect five different... magical items in the main hall:
First) There is a Item inside the Elf's bag, something with an enchament... from the school of evocation.
Second) Esma - the Elderly woman... that was having tea with me - has a amulet with an abjuration enchament.... that prevents to rust, but that one does not seems... to be what we are looking for.
Third) The human sitting with the dwarf... has something inside his backpack. Also evocation...mixed with something else.
Forth) The Dragonborn bag... is magical in nature, evocation.
Fifth) The half-elf pen...is emanating transmutation magic.* Yoggie stop for a second to catch his breath and then finishes looking at Madame Freona *"There is also some sort... of illusion magic at the bar, but I think that... is not what we are looking for. 

So we have four... potential suspect and items.... how should we proceed?"*

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra is trying to follow along, though struggles to understand certain words. She gets that there is some dangerous magic item somewhere, but words like "emanate" and "evocation" elude her. She figures she will speak to Yoggie later in her own tongue, or perhaps to the elf in their shared one to translate.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah seems to realize something when the Tortle talks... Nodding to his counsel, she says, *"Hmm... good question.  Just asking, is asking for trouble.  Not acting soon enough, could be monumentally worse."*

*"When I asked to sit next to the elven woman, she didn't seem like she had anything to hide if that helps things at all.  She was blunt, very matter-of-fact... I'm not saying we should rule her out, since, and forgive the analogy, an illusionist in rags could well be a lion in sheep's clothing."* After a pause, she clarifies.  *"'Things are not always as they seem.'"*

 She studies Yoggie again.  *"Maybe you could pretend to be some sort of a documentarian interested in magical items...?"* ​She does not seem terribly convinced of her own "plan".  Thank the gods she had other people to help her out in this endeavor!

----------


## Grim ranger

Trying his best to follow along with the discussion even if some of the magical lingo clearly eludes him, the lizardfolk lets out somewhat gurgling chuckle. "Going around asking about magical items is just asking for trouble...heheha, agreed! at least if someone has knowingly brought dangerous item around here. Just seems to be the sort of thing that someone willing to take actions like that would not ignore."

Pausing, he thinks back a bit. "The dragons-blood lady, she...was bit on edge. Apparently, some have tried to rob her a few times before she got here already, but it does prove she is carrying something important enough to really fight over at least? Do we have any other information outside the item, whatever it is, being tracked here?"

----------


## Bansheexero

Hearing the others discuss several of the other patrons in the tavern, Xamyra considers what she observed previously, attempting to isolate any conspicuous behavior that might be associated with the problem at hand.

*Spoiler: Insight roll*
Show

 Insight (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## John Cribati

Looking back through the interactions, Xamyra figures that, the most suspicious folk are the human and dwarf because most everyone else was welcoming in a way that decidedly did not match the profile of someone smuggling something powerful and the three Halflings at the bar, simply because theyre unknowns.

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra speaks, first in Aquan to Yoggie, then in Elven to those who speak it, and finally struggles in Common, *"The human and the dwarf . . . something about their behavior was off when I saw them. They are definitely hiding something. I would start with investigating them."*

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

*"How to go about it..."* Ainigmah ponders.  After a moment's thought, she wags her finger.  *"I mean... does it sound like a bad idea to ask the human or the dwarf about their experiences...?"*

 With an almost smug confidence, the warlock says, *"I mean, I'm cute and personable, I doubt they'd suspect me.  I could act like some sort of a wide-eyed neophyte who wants to hear about their thrilling heroics, and then segue into their treasures."* She rolls her eyes as she speaks the last sentence.

----------


## Grim ranger

Seeing that time is still of the essence, the lizardfolk monk shrugs. "It might be just me, but few of these people seem likely to just allow us to look what they ferry around. I am fairly quick, so if someone provides a distraction, I can try and snatch what the human and dwarf are guarding... and it is isn't the right item, we can try something else with one of the other possible culprits?"

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah smiles.  *"Yes.  Brilliant.  I'll distract them, while you use your hands!"*

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie
Yoggie repplies *"Sounds like...we have a plan! I can assist...with the distraction as well."*

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

*"So that we're on the same page..."* Ainigmah starts, oblivious to any book-related puns that the Tortle mage might catch... *"What'll you be doing?"*

----------


## Bansheexero

*"I can sneak aarrrround aas wwwell. Ifff the ot-t-ther ffffails to ggrab it."* Xamyra has difficulty getting through the words. She tries to indicate that she will work as back-up for Soga while the distraction is enacted.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah nods.  *"Good...!  Ready when the rest of you are."*

----------


## Grim ranger

With time being somewhat of the essence, Soga goes on to head out towards their target. He takes a long way around, trying to cicrle at the pair during a moment other people are in motion as well to guarantee best possible odds: he has not been snatching things from people undetected all too often, but he _is_ quite comfortable moving quickly and quietly!

*Spoiler: Stealth roll*
Show

(1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Watching Soga, Xamyra decides to follow suit, sneaking to the other side in an effort to flank their target.

*Spoiler: Stealth Roll*
Show

(1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah makes use of a minor spell that creates a quill in her hand  and steps out, beginning to _talk to people_.  In particular, the  human.  She takes a scroll of her personal notes out of her case and approaches them.

*"Well  met!"* She offers  them a smile, before sitting down near them. *"I, umm,  couldn't help but notice that you're an adventurer.  Have you got any  stories that you'd like to share with me?  I'm chronicling adventures  for a children's book..."* Then, she points to herself.   *"I'm Ainigmah, a travelling author."*

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

 Casting _prestidigitation_ to create a small quill in her hand.

*Charisma Check:* (1d20+3)[*16*] 
 This is a Charisma check, to convince the human to interact with her.

----------


## John Cribati

The Dwarf and human are no longer whispering to each other, both finally seeming more concerned with their meals than each other. The man answers. A book, you say? Well Ill have you know that Ive very recently been on an excursion through the Quivering Forest. A beautiful land, full of life and magic and romance we, suppose we could not include certain parts  he continues to drone on about befriending a herd of centaurs, fighting off a horde of goblins, and reacuing a nobles daughter from capture.
His dwarven companion also has her full attention on his tale.

Soga and Xamyra are able to get close enough to the table without being seen by either patron. When they get to the table, however, there is a small issue:

The dwarf woman has put her thigh through the bags strap, leaving it hanging off of the chair between her and the human. Though this is in line with the acquisition of a valuable item, it would be nearly impossible to grab the bag itself. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Somebodys going to have to Sleaight if Hand this

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah pretends to be utterly fascinated, and scribbling along with the adventurer's accounting of things.  ...in truth, she's just writing the word, "SCHLOCK" over and over again.

----------


## Bansheexero

Using the distraction, Xamyra makes her move, sneaking her hand into the bag to grab its contents.

*Spoiler: Sleight of Hand*
Show

 So, not sure if this is done with advantage or not or if Soga makes a separate roll. We both get +3. I'll roll once, and I guess Soga can roll if I miss, so sort of splitting advantage? (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah pauses her writing, and looks at the storytellers.  *"You know... I didn't even get your names!  And a hero needs a name."*

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

 It ain't Persuasion, but it's Charisma.

*Charisma Check:* (1d20+3)[*12*] 
Forgotten second roll!

----------


## John Cribati

Somehow, Xamyra is able to loosen the opening of the bag and reach into it without disturbing the Dwarf woman. Her fingers brush across glass, and she gently pulls out an orb of some kind. It's frosted, but something within is pulsing with an odd, blue-white energy.

Just when it looks like she's gotten away, however, the orb emits a muted, but distinct _crackle_ that catches the attention of the two at the table.

The man turns to see Xamyra with the orb in hand, and with an aborted "What the-?" he reaches out to snatch it away.

However, the elf's careful grip on it didn't offer nearly the resistance he expected, and his hand moves far too fast on the withdraw, and he ends up slamming the orb against the table.

It cracks.

"... Well, sh-"

There's a more pronounced crack and a flash of light, and when it's over, the man is writing on the ground with electricity coursing through him, and the Dwarf is running toward the exit.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Look, I know this might seem like I'm wasting your effort, but the module says the thing has to break, so I broke the thing.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah curses.  *"...DAMN IT!"*

 With a gesture, she pours some positive healing energies into the writhing human man.  Then, she takes of after the dwarf...

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

 Going to use a _Healing Light_ to keep this guy alive... or at least stable.
*Healing Light:* (1d6)[*3*]
Ainigmah then takes off after the dwarf.

----------


## John Cribati

As Ainigmah rushes out after the dwarf, the remnants of her healing light wash over the man, seeming to keep the lightning from further harming him. 

A small crowd has gathered, curious, concerned, and afraid, though Kolivar makes an attempt to get them to back away. 

As the human man falls unconscious, the wild-looking elf pushes her way through the crowd, claiming to have expertise dealing with such ailments.

She hasn't even gotten too close to him, before the lightning jumps from the unconscious man, onto her! She, now, is screaming and writhing on the ground.

*Spoiler: Initiative Order:*
Show


Next: *Yoggie*
Soga
Dwarf Lady
Ainigmah
Xamyra

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie
Yoggie tries to access the situation to understand what is going on.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

*Action:* Arcana Check to try understing (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## John Cribati

Yoggie was one of those that the elf had pushed out of her way in her Rush to help them man. He would have been there first, in fact, if not for her brutishness. So he gets a front row seat to the chaos as she succumbs to the lightning.

The lightning itself seemed questioning as it coursed through the mans body. Seeking something, but unable to find it. 

When the elf pushed past Yoggie and approached, however, there was an excitement in the air, as though the lightning itself had a Will of its own. It approached the elf happily as it leapt to her, and Yoggie can swear that it was thinking:

_Home!_

But then, disappointment and anger as it lashed out. The elf, it seems, is not what the lightning is looking for.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah continues her pursuit of the dwarf, running like a... hmm.  "Bat out of hell" would not work for her otherworldly patronage... "Messenger out of Olympus", perhaps.  The elves could call it "Arvandor" all they wanted, her dreams gave it a different name...

*Out of Character*
*Spoiler*
Show

Dashing after the dwarf until she's caught-up-to.

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra sprints after the Dwarf woman in an effort to help the human flank her.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not sure if the Dwarf's previous description of fleeing constituted her turn or not. If not, she still precedes both Ainigmah and Xamyra in initiative, though she is slightly slower. Also, I believe Soga acts before any of us, so not sure how this will go

----------


## John Cribati

By the time Xamyra and Ainigmah make it through the crowd, the Dearf is already quite a ways down the road, but their longer legs allow them to gain on her.

Inside the tavern, as the Wild Elf is attacked by the lightning, its human victim opens his eyes blank, with blue-white energy crackling through his irises and stands to his feet, slowly making his way to the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

20ft. Of movement to make it out of the tavern. Dwarf got out+ and additional 5 ft. during the surprise round, and then Dashed for her turn, so shes currently 55 feet away from the door. You two are about 15 ft. behind her.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Still in pursuit, Ainigmah pursues the dwarf like she's never pursued a dwarf before.

*Out of Character - Actions*
*Spoiler*
Show

 Dash, dash, dash! 
This is _just_ to establish that I'm still dashing.  It's assumed, but still, I like to document this.

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra dashes afterwards, looking for a possible means to either interrupt the Dwarf's flight or better intercept her.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Taking the dash action and rolling perception to see if I can make this easier in some way. (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## John Cribati

The dwarf's shorter legs make this chase a noble, but short-lived endeavor. Still, she doesn't give up, turning to see how close Ainigmah and Xamyra have caught up. It happens to be at a rather inopportune time- A line of children wearing flower crowns come marching out of the side street. Xamyra sees them, but the dwarf does not until it is too late. She makes a hard turn to avoid knocking the children over, and it slows her down long enough for the two- who had time to prepare and thus made it past the children without a problem- have caught up to her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Figured I'd reward the good roll and save you 2 more turns of dashing. The kids gave her a Difficult Terrain penalty and cost her a bunch of movement. Assuming you want to grapple her, either both of you make individual Athletics checks, or one of you uses the Help action to give the other Advantage.


*Spoiler: Initiative Order*
Show



*In the Bar*
*Outside*

_Up Next_
Soga
Ainigmah


Sentient(?) Lightning
Xamyra


Yoggie
Dwarf Lady

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

With a grunt, Ainigmah attempts to grapple the dwarven woman...

*Out of Character - Actions*
*Spoiler*
Show

 *Athletics (Grapple):* (1d20+3)[*19*]
Attempting to grapple the dwarven woman.

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra circles around, stepping in to help contain the dwarven woman if it is necessary.

----------


## John Cribati

She gives a token resistance, but between the two of you, you get her to the ground.
"Alright, alright! you got me."
Her body relaxes as she gives up.

The marching children-about a half dozen- gather around the scene, until an older child attempts to wrangle them. Shes skinny, probably in her mid-teens, and pulling a small cart with the same flowers the younger ones are wearing.

Inside the tavern, you note that the glass sphere has shattered into innumerable shards, but after sifting carefully through the mess, you come across what seems to be a dagger made of bone.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

* "What in the Nine Hells was with that orb?"*  Ainigmah pins the dwarf between her knees, and grips her by her collar.  Since she is the height of an abnormally tall, but still somewhat plausible, dwarf, this isn't too difficult for her...  *"Speak!"*

 She seems to be glossing over the fact that herself and her companions were partially responsible for what happened with the orb... Ah, well, that's humans for you.
*
Out of Character - Actions*
*Spoiler*
Show

 Intimidation on the dwarf, for answers.
*Intimidation:* (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Back inside the tavern, Soga notices the odd dagger poking out from amongst the shards of glass, carefully gripping the weird weapon before cautiously holding it out towards the lightning bolt still wildly lashing out. He really has no idea what this sort of thing would do inside a glass sphere, but it seems to really be the only thing thart might be of any use here: he doesn't really know how to punch electricity into submission yet!

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra puts her hand on the hilt of her rapier, glaring menacingly at the dwarf woman as Ainigmah questions her.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Giving Ainigmah the Help action for Intimidate, as Xamyra has only a -1 to it

----------


## John Cribati

The Dwarf attempt to recoil away from the blade, but her lips loosen with expedience. "He just told me it was a source of magical energy and I was gonna try and use it to power some of the machines were working on to help with mining. I swear I dont know anything else about it."

Inside the Tavern, the leaping lightning strikes out at the crowd once more, ignoring Soga and heading for Schuyler, the man that Kolivar had been talking to. The patrons start to actively scatter, then, some rushing madly toward the exit. 

This includes the ostensibly incapacitated elf, who strolls out with blank, unseeing eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yeah, I dont think were in initiative anymore.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah's expression softens considerably at the dwarf's account.  She's still not all that pleased-looking, but at least she isn't slathering and foaming any more.  "What kind of magic was inside this orb, that its magic would do what it did to people when released?  It electrocuted a man..."

----------

